# Hottest ring girl



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I know this isn't really mma, but who's hotter.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Amber, NUFF said


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Rachelle is okay but Amber is hotter! Whoa! I am definitely saving that photo for later business :laugh:.


----------



## alamojj (Jun 29, 2006)

Neither one of them are really that great looking, they just have nice bodies...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

alamojj said:


> Neither one of them are really that great looking, they just have nice bodies...:thumbsdown:


Amber is good looking and has a good body. The other one is the one who is ugly and doesn't have that good of a body.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

alamojj said:


> Damn dude do you disagree with everything anyone says. Post whore!:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


Dude, be quiet. I can see if you were swearing at me because I made fun of you first not because I disagree over octagon UFC girls. This is laim.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

alamojj said:


> Youre lame, you friggin disagree with everyones posts so that you can have 60 million posts a day like it really matters. Go to bed youngster.


Whats your problem dude. I did nothing. I actually have some friends on this forum, unlike you, your posts are only one line of b.s saying "rabble rabble :dunno: :dunno: :laugh: :laugh:" thats all your posts are. And you have no right what to tell me what to do. Your probably even younger than I am. I'm going to use my ignore technique on you now. People like you don;t deserve attention. Instigators.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Don't fight. No one is wrong. This is opinion orianted.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

I prefer Amber but Rachelle is sexy too


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Rachelle for me, but dang, wheres the option for "i want both"


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

tough choice but amber is look sweeeeeeeeeeet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Rachelle for me, but dang, wheres the option for "i want both"


LOL sorry my bad.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

moldy said:


> I know this isn't really mma, but who's hotter.


**rolls eyes** They both look like street walkers aka: hookers. 
Typical, just typical.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

What's typical.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

moldy said:


> What's typical.


The way that men's sports portray women. Practically naked 'ring girls' 'cheerleaders' etc. It's pathetic. They might as well be working in a strip club riding a pole. 
I've seen some wrestling shows where the so-called 'ring girls' aka 'wannabe fighters' get into the ring and it's all about hair pulling and let's see who can tear off the other's shirt first type of crap. If you're going to order ppv to see those bimbos act like that you might as well order playboy.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Wow ouch. They don't even show the ring girls on UFC they show bimbos from the crowd. Sorry to have offended you.


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

moldy said:


> Wow ouch. They don't even show the ring girls on UFC they show bimbos from the crowd. Sorry to have offended you.


Oh, you didn't offend me silly lol. It's just like I said... women are portrayed like ditzy ****s in most men's sports. Granted most of the girls they employ probably are, but still. It makes younger, more subjectable guys think women really look/act like that in real life. Sort of like false advertisement lol. You do know pics like that are edited and air brushed right? The make up on those girls in the pics and events is so thick you could pave a road with the crap hahaha. They may be as thin as they look in the pics, but nowhere near as unblemished for sure. It's all part of drawing the guys in I know, but it's a poor way to do so. What do those girls really do to benefit the sport? Nothing. They're 'eye candy' for between fights.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Yeah but who cares. They don't help and they don't hurt. They're just there for filler. Maybe some people out there aren't smart enough to keep track of the rounds. LOL.


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

moldy said:


> Yeah but who cares. They don't help and they don't hurt. They're just there for filler. Maybe some people out there aren't smart enough to keep track of the rounds. LOL.


moldy u know i'm very disappointed, here i was thinking no1 actually paid attention to them, but wat the hey 
as u say theyre harmless, but i think maybe they should have women who are a bit more realistic,lol


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Sometimes you forget what round it is. They are very handy. LOL


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

moldy said:


> Sometimes you forget what round it is. They are very handy. LOL


*Especially after several drinks. I like both but voted for Amber  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> What's typical.


She's jealous she doesn't look like them for The Don :laugh:. The Don wants Amber not Miranda :laugh:. Just joking.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Rush said:


> She's jealous she doesn't look like them for The Don :laugh:. The Don wants Amber not Miranda :laugh:. Just joking.


Miranda is going to kill you.LOL


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

moldy said:


> Miranda is going to kill you.LOL


Nah, she'll just either ignore me since we are cool now, argue/burn me, or I'll give an explanation which is I was joking and fooling around. "Street walkers" lol.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't suck anything! :dunno: :cheeky4: *


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think the UFC needs more ring girls!*


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

*Argh you lil twit!*



Rush said:


> She's jealous she doesn't look like them for The Don :laugh:. The Don wants Amber not Miranda :laugh:. Just joking.


Hey WTF? I'm not jealous of those bimbos. LMAO :laugh: :laugh: 
Don loves the way I look, I'm called 'real'... not fake tits, tummy tucks, butt implants, no 1000 layers of makeup either. See for yourself...
www.myspace.com/mystic_manda

Bite me. :cheeky4:


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

moldy said:


> Miranda is going to kill you.LOL


Nope, just prove him wrong is all.:cheeky4:


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

i dont have a myspace account, please post Miranda pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

adminmma said:


> i dont have a myspace account, please post Miranda pics :thumbsup:


If Don doesn't care that I post them on here I will, but umm... where?


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Witchy Woman said:


> If Don doesn't care that I post them on here I will, but umm... where?


hrmm.. PM will do too


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

adminmma said:


> hrmm.. PM will do too


ok I put them in the gallery. Those are the only ones he has of me on his computer. I don't want them on there for good though and don't see an option to delete...hmmm.:dunno:


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Witchy Woman said:


> ok I put them in the gallery. Those are the only ones he has of me on his computer. I don't want them on there for good though and don't see an option to delete...hmmm.:dunno:


Anything more than a headshot, and we can make you option 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Anything more than a headshot, and we can make you option 3 :thumbsup:


Um, nope sorry... don't have one on here. I took those pics myself, just held it out and snapped. I'm 6'1, my arms aren't long enough to fit all of me in the frame lol. I don't allow others to photograph me.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

and hands off people.. SHE's MINE


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I like Rachelle Leah. She's a cutie.

:: proceeds to vote for her ::


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

The Don said:


> and hands off people.. SHE's MINE


Lol adminmma is hitting on her lol. I just joked about her and she joked back lol "bite me" she always says that. You have a lovely wife, Don.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

adminmma said:


> i dont have a myspace account, please post Miranda pics :thumbsup:


*Your like 1 of the few 100 people who doesn't have a myspace account.
Oh well here's mine :thumbsup: :*
http://www.myspace.com/kameleonm


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Your like 1 of the few 100 people who doesn't have a myspace account.
> Oh well here's mine :thumbsup: :*
> http://www.myspace.com/kameleonm


I don't have myspace. Those types of sites are sort of a waste of time :dunno:. Besides most of the people I know use Nexopia instead, I don't use that either lol.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

DIESEL said:


> I like Rachelle Leah. She's a cutie.
> 
> :: proceeds to vote for her ::


To follow up with this post....my vote still goes to her. She was so damn nice in person, gave me a kiss on the cheek (since I asked...), a hug when I met her, pictures, autographs...you name it. She was just so pleasant to be around. Whomever is dating / married to her is a *LUCKY* man.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i gotta vote rachelle, she got the prettier face imo....and its the face you gotta wake up to every morning...not to mention her body is def good too


----------



## Witchy Woman (May 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Your like 1 of the few 100 people who doesn't have a myspace account.*
> *Oh well here's mine :thumbsup: :*
> http://www.myspace.com/kameleonm


 
I added you on myspace, well tried to anyway. Under my Gaelic name, Briongloid Siorai. So yeah, that's me.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Witchy Woman said:


> I added you on myspace, well tried to anyway. Under my Gaelic name, Briongloid Siorai. So yeah, that's me.


Picture please :dunno:.


----------

